# dessert sushis



## bhaskar_adeeb (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi,

Does any one has any detail about dessert sushis or chocolate sushis.

I tried locating the details on the net but coul not find much of info.

Also it would help if anyone can send some pictures too...

tks


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

There are so many ways you can make dessert sushi. The main thing is to make it look like sushi, but using sweet ingredients. Be creative and have fun!


----------



## pastrytracy (Jan 5, 2006)

I had a recipe that basically used a light fruit juice(apple or white grape) as the cooking liquid for the rice, melt chocolate with a very small amount of corn syrup and cool for a short period to make it pliable. Flatten, roll the chocolate between sheets of wax paper, being careful that is does not melt. Place rice on the choco, add julienned fruit...strawberries and mango, with pineapple sound good to me. Roll up like you would sushi. Cut using a knife dipped in warm water after each slice. Sorry to be vague, but I cannot find the recipe right now. Hope it turns out well for you!


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

chocolatesushi.com


----------



## chefrob (Aug 20, 2006)

You might want to try this,

Mango and sweet rice sushi (its a take on the classic Thai dessert).

3 cups - sweet (sticky) rice
1.5 cups - coconut milk
1 cup - sugar
2 teaspoons - salt

2 each - mangos, peeled and sliced 

Rinse the rice well and soak in room temp water for at least 6 hours, best of overnight.
Place rice in a (thai) rice steamer and steam until done, this usually takes 45 minutes or so.
In a large pot, place the coconut milk and bring to a boil.
Add the sugar and the salt and stir until dissolved.
Remove from the heat and stir in the cooked sweet rice.
Rest for 10 minutes to cool and roll like regular sushi with the mango in the center.
Good luck!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Twinkies cut and wrapped in fruit roll ups with swedish fish!
This from the mouths of babes.:lol:


----------



## themurrmaid (Aug 25, 2006)

check these out: kookisushi.com

the hostess/sweedish fish version + lots of links can be found on notmartha.org


This is from a Cooking Light issue from many moons ago. The recipe comes from Matt Miller at Orange here in Chicago. It's not terribly exciting, but could add some variety to your dessert sushi platter.

1 1/4 cups water
1 cup un-cooked sushi rice
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup light coconut milk
dash salt
cooking spray (  )
10 orange sections
20 fresh raspberries
6 oz vanilla yogurt

- cook rice in water, let stand 15 min
- add sugar, coconut milk and salt to cooked rice, let stand 20 min
- coat hands with cooking spray
- shape rice into balls, shape into ovals, top with raspberry or orange section. 
- cover and chill
- serve with yogurt for dipping


----------

